# Maniacal Fascist Billionaire buys Twitter to spread misinformation



## BitMasterPlus (May 1, 2022)

Surprised no one's talking about this here, since everyone is freaking out about how now our democracy is under siege by a maniac and a monster that's almost as bad as President Trump now.

https://www.cnet.com/news/social-me...tter-in-44b-deal-heres-what-you-need-to-know/


Even though he "claims" to want to protect free speech, meaning both sides having a voice, that in of itself is a clear violation of free speech. Twitter has done a good job so far in making sure certain people can't voice their opinions. That's true free speech and open dialogue.

Even this man explains what will happen if those dastardly Trump terrorists are allowed back on, because their side has never done such things. Ever.

What's even worse, the lunatic consipracy theorists are already coming out of the roost.

I sure hope God Joe Biden and his Ministry of Truth can save us from this madness.


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

Couldnt agree me more. We must supress free speech in order to save it.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (May 2, 2022)

I don't have a twitter account and am only exposed to it due to embedding in other websites, but I think that Elon Musk buying it is a good thing. Twitter is known for its left wing bias with their censoring and shadow banning people who oppose the left. If Musk purchasing twitter will bring about the ability for both sides to opening discuss topics and share opinions then that's a good thing. I however won't be creating an account, ever.


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

HereJustForTranslations said:


> Musk reminds me of one of the high school bullies I've had. The same self-absorbed mug and massive ego despite being one of the tiniest kids in the school. His girlfriend is this typical "I tamed mah man" type with obvious narcissistic disorder going on.


Why let a tiny kid bully you?


HereJustForTranslations said:


> Just one more reminder that you can be anything in this world: a criminal, a narcissist, abuser. For as long as you smile and act like nothing is wrong. And if you have money and connections - you can actually do things like this. And that's why people keep continuing this masochism of electing or enabling scum like Hitler, Trump, Putin... That's why they cling to these images of "strong men" who openly abuse others just because they're allowed to.


Absolutly correct. Hitler, Trump and Putin are man of equal character. Their intend is onw thing to bully the weak. Putin will let loose a storm of nukes on the world if he does not get what he thinks is his.


HereJustForTranslations said:


> In defense of Putin, I think he used to have noble ambitions and good character before he turned into a dictator chasing the past. He just got too brutal and lost that after seeing how the world works (with all the intel a president can get and such).


Yes, thats the issue with democracy eventually the leader becomes a totally unhinged maniac.


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

HereJustForTranslations said:


> Don't you have better things to do than bother people with "sarcastic" arguments? Defending someone who will happily make you earn less and pay more?


Who are you talking about?


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

HereJustForTranslations said:


> Sorry, it looked like you support Musk and similar people.


Okay. Elon Musk is clearly a douchebag.


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2022)

There's a thread for that already. 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/elon-mu...billion-plans-to-take-company-private.611407/


----------

